# Login System



## CreativeQ (4. Jun 2017)

Hallo, Ich möchte ein Login System programmieren also das man sich in dem Fenster dann registrieren kann und sich dann immer einloggen kann


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jun 2017)

Dann mach das doch


----------



## CreativeQ (4. Jun 2017)

... Ich weiß ja nicht wie das geht sonst würde ich ja nicht fragen ...


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jun 2017)

Naja, ne Frage steht da nicht...

Was daran stellt dich denn vor Probleme? Das Fenster, das Registrieren, der Login?


----------



## CreativeQ (4. Jun 2017)

Du hast recht ich hätte mich besser ausdrücken sollen das Kinder mit Störungen es auch verstehen


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jun 2017)

CreativeQ hat gesagt.:


> Du hast recht ich hätte mich besser ausdrücken sollen das Kinder mit Störungen es auch verstehen


Ganz dem Inklusionsgedanken folgend ist das schon sehr nett


----------



## Meniskusschaden (4. Jun 2017)

CreativeQ hat gesagt.:


> Du hast recht ich hätte mich besser ausdrücken sollen


Ja.


CreativeQ hat gesagt.:


> das Kinder mit Störungen es auch verstehen


Hä?

Wie lautet denn nun die Frage?


----------



## CreativeQ (4. Jun 2017)

Meinche Leute haben echt kein Gehirn z.B Mr.Brown


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jun 2017)

CreativeQ hat gesagt.:


> Meinche Leute haben echt kein Gehirn z.B Mr.Brown



Was ist denn mit der heutigen Jugend los.. also Wirkich, "echt kein Gehirn" als Beleidung? Das geht aber besser!


----------



## Phänox (4. Jun 2017)

@CreativeQ Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen: Du kommst in ein Hilfeforum erwartest also von fremden das sie dir kostenlos helfen, triffst dann eine Aussage die keine Frage beinhaltet, trotzdem gibt es hier so nette Leute @mrBrown die dir trotzdem helfen wollen und @CreativeQ  fängst an ihn zu beleidigen ? du kannst nicht ernsthaft erwarten das dir jemand noch helfen möchte. Vorallem zu sagen das @mrBrown keine Gehirn hat aber er kann wahrscheinlich um einiges besser Programmieren als du @CreativeQ .




mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Was ist denn mit der heutigen Jugend los.. also Wirkich, "echt kein Gehirn" als Beleidung? Das geht aber besser!


Coole reaktion ! so locker zu bleiben hätte ich nicht geschafft


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jun 2017)

Phänox hat gesagt.:


> Coole reaktion ! so locker zu bleiben hätte ich nicht geschafft


Von sowas kann man sich doch nicht beleidigt fühlen, das beleidigt doch eigentlich nur eine Person...


----------



## Ich123456789 (5. Jun 2017)

Ich habe die lösung werde dir aber nicht helfen bevor ich keine entschuldigung lesen kann !


----------



## mrBrown (5. Jun 2017)

Ich123456789 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe die lösung werde dir aber nicht helfen bevor ich keine entschuldigung lesen kann !


Rein aus Interesse, wenn du sagst du hast "die Lösung", ist das irgendwie ne Uni-/Schul-/Ausbildungsaufgabe?


----------



## Ich123456789 (5. Jun 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Rein aus Interesse, wenn du sagst du hast "die Lösung", ist das irgendwie ne Uni-/Schul-/Ausbildungsaufgabe?


Nö, glaube nicht (habe es aber schon mal programmiert)


----------



## Tobse (5. Jun 2017)

Ich123456789 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe die lösung werde dir aber nicht helfen bevor ich keine entschuldigung lesen kann !


Nur so als Hinweis: Authentifizierungs-Systeme gibt es in allen Formen und Farben und es gibt nicht "die eine Lösung" für das Problem der Authentifizierung.

Zum Thema:
@CreativeQ Ich stimme den anderen 100% zu. Wenn du kostenlose Hilfe willst, sei entschuldige dich, sei freundlich und stelle konkrete Fragen. Jemand, der einzig mit der Info "Ich brauche einen Login, mach mal" ein gutes Ergebnis erzielt, nennt sich in der Regel IT Consultant und kostet je Arbeitstag mindestens 800€.
Solche Leute sind hier im Forum auch zu genüge unterwegs. Aber eben in der Rolle als freiwilliger Helfer und nicht als "IT Consultant".


----------



## Ich123456789 (5. Jun 2017)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Nur so als Hinweis: Authentifizierungs-Systeme gibt es in allen Formen und Farben und es gibt nicht "die eine Lösung" für das Problem der Authentifizierung.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> @CreativeQ Ich stimme den anderen 100% zu. Wenn du kostenlose Hilfe willst, sei entschuldige dich, sei freundlich und stelle konkrete Fragen. Jemand, der einzig mit der Info "Ich brauche einen Login, mach mal" ein gutes Ergebnis erzielt, nennt sich in der Regel IT Consultant und kostet je Arbeitstag mindestens 800€.
> Solche Leute sind hier im Forum auch zu genüge unterwegs. Aber eben in der Rolle als freiwilliger Helfer und nicht als "IT Consultant".


Richtig habe eine der lösungen(die einfachste)


----------



## mrBrown (5. Jun 2017)

Ich123456789 hat gesagt.:


> Richtig habe eine der lösungen(die einfachste)


Ich würde wetten, es gibt noch einfachere


----------



## Ich123456789 (5. Jun 2017)

JPasswordField pass = new JPasswordField(); ?


----------



## Harry Kane (5. Jun 2017)

Ich123456789 hat gesagt.:


> JPasswordField pass = new JPasswordField();


Und auf die Frage nach einer Gui lautet dann wohl die Antwort

```
JFrame gui = new JFrame();
```
*kopfschüttel* Was für ein sinnloser Thread.


----------



## Phänox (5. Jun 2017)

Harry Kane hat gesagt.:


> Und auf die Frage nach einer Gui lautet dann wohl die Antwort


haha !


----------

